# How would you rank cities for their contribution to Classical Music?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Analogue to the countries thread:

1. St Petersburg
2. Vienna
3. Bayreuth
4. Venice
5. Leipzig
6. Salzburg
7. Bonn
8. Rome
9. London
10. Amsterdam


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Your question pretty much boils down to the same old "who is the greatest composer?" The Salzburger Mozart or Beethoven, a native of Bonn? Bach who was active in Leipzig for many years or Wagner who had his theater built in Bayreuth?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Your question pretty much boils down to the same old "who is the greatest composer?" The Salzburger Mozart or Beethoven, a native of Bonn? Bach who was active in Leipzig for many years or Wagner who had his theater built in Bayreuth?


At least with regard to history this approach is more 'clean'. But indeed, your Hamburg = Telemann, isn't it?


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

TxllxT said:


> At least with regard to history this approach is more 'clean'. But indeed, your Hamburg = Telemann, isn't it?


And Brahms. Also Gustav Mahler worked as a conductor at the Hamburg Opera for a number of years.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

In a contemporary sense, Berlin is an extremely musically engaged city. In addition to the Berlin Philharmonic and assorted other Berlin ensembles, the seven or eight Opera Houses here offer more performances than any where else in the world including Vienna. Certainly more than provincial Hamburg...


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

KRoad said:


> In a contemporary sense, Berlin is an extremely musically engaged city. In addition to the Berlin Philharmonic and assorted other Berlin ensembles, the seven or eight Opera Houses here offer more performances than any where else in the world including Vienna. Certainly more than provincial Hamburg...


I think that Berlin vs. Hamburg mirrors the Dutch situation of Amsterdam vs. Rotterdam. Perhaps Classical Music has more to do with a 'city' perspective than a 'country' perspective...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

KRoad said:


> In a contemporary sense, Berlin is an extremely musically engaged city. In addition to the Berlin Philharmonic and assorted other Berlin ensembles, the seven or eight Opera Houses here offer more performances than any where else in the world including Vienna. *Certainly more than provincial Hamburg..*.


Since 11.01.2017 it has ceased to be provincial.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TxllxT said:


> I think that Berlin vs. Hamburg mirrors the Dutch situation of Amsterdam vs. Rotterdam. Perhaps Classical Music has more to do with a 'city' perspective than a 'country' perspective...


As born and bred in Rotterdam I am very fond of the R.C.O and the Concert hall, like De Doelen also but R.C.O is world, class that much I know and will advocate always.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Los Angeles -- Schoenberg, Stravinsky, Herrmann, Korngold, Williams, etc.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Pugg said:


> As born and bred in Rotterdam I am very fond of the R.C.O and the Concert hall, like De Doelen also but R.C.O is world, class that much I know and will advocate always.


Quod erat demonstrandum.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

KRoad said:


> In a contemporary sense, Berlin is an extremely musically engaged city. In addition to the Berlin Philharmonic and assorted other Berlin ensembles, the seven or eight Opera Houses here offer more performances than any where else in the world including Vienna. Certainly more than provincial Hamburg...


Yesterday I fell asleep before finishing my post (and somehow still managed to send it), but what I actually wanted to say, was: before that date, 11.01.2017, the best performers and the world-class orchestras touring Germany, pretty much ignored Hamburg. Now they all give concerts here: the Chicago Symphony Orchestra and the Royal Concertgebouw, the Bavarian Radio Orchestra and the Wiener Philharmoniker, the Cleveland Orchestra and the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Jonas Kaufmann and Anne-Sophie Mutter and countless others. The whole musical world is coming to Hamburg. Actually I think YOU should come to Hamburg too 

And our own orchestra, the NDR Elbphilharmonie (actually one of the three main orchestras in Hamburg), according to some sources just keeps getting better and better. I would not yet call Hamburg the new musical capital of Germany, equal to Berlin or Munich. But we are well on our way there.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Actually I think YOU should come to Hamburg too
> 
> Yes, I like HH and the hussle and bussle of the harbour. Next time I go, I'll PM you and may be can meet for coffee. In the meantime if you are ever in Berlin...


----------

